# Honey Labels



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Laurence Hope said:


> [email protected]


I'll second Amy's bee labels in this thread. I am very pleased and will be ordering more shortly.


----------

